# kawasaki terek vs polaris ranger??????



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

kawasaki terek(however that spelt) vs polaris ranger side by side. i am wanting to buy one and cant make my mind up anyone have thought on either or.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I just went thru this process of what to buy and did a great deal of research and it really all boils down to what your going to do with it. If your going to be in and around the marshes and water and mud etc. I would advise you to go with the Ranger. I did not really consider the Kawasaki but they make a quality product and I'm sure it would service you well also. You should get some good advice from the 2Cool crowd, but you might elaborate on what your going to do with it as that would help in assessing your needs.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

i am going to use it mostly for waterfowl huntin, around coast sloppy rice fields and what not, i usually lift all my atv's so i will most likely lift it and put tires on it also. I am leaning towars the polaris 900xp ranger with a 4inch highlifter kit and 31 outlaws is what i going towards just some input would help on what the 2cool clan thinks. thanks


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Kawa Teryx for over 2 years and its been a great sxs. The Ranger and Teryx are both great sxs. Test drive them both and see which one feels better for you and the family. FYI, Kawasaki Teryx comes with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrex is smaller, much better turning radius, and more off road capable.

Check out the Mule Pro


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Tyrex is smaller, much better turning radius, and more off road capable.
> 
> Check out the Mule Pro


Incorrect on size. The ranger 900 is actually a little smaller than the Terex.

Ranger specs: 116.5x60x76 81" wheelbase and 1360lbs
Terex sprecs: 117.3x61.6x76.8 85.5" wheelbase and 1562.6lbs


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know how the 900 turns but if its like my 800 ranger then its pretty dang good. I'd like to see which one has a better turning radius teryx or ranger. A guy on my lease just got a teryx, Its very nice I like the storage behind the seat, not a fan of the roll bar around the bed though. I would have to say the ranger though. Its very off road capable also.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

They are both good. I think its a matter of personal preference and intended use. I think Polaris may be a little better in the mud etc and Kawasaki feels like a cadillac.. Very good with the 3yr warranty on Kawasaki... I own both brands (mule/rzr).. Like them both


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Polaris ranger all the way, i dont understand why anyone would go with a Kawasaki teryx.... Bad mistake


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Chasinit69 said:


> Polaris ranger all the way, i dont understand why anyone would go with a Kawasaki teryx.... Bad mistake


Well, reliability, v-twin monster power and very off road capable. The ranger is better in bed size.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

going with the ranger!!!1 Puttin a 6inch lift on it with 32 outlaws. changin axles and arms and ill be ready to take some people to the duck blind and not worry about water anymore.


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd suggest thinking about snorkels as the intakes on 900 aren't ideal. Run differential vent lines up higher too


----------

